
An Update on Information Operations on Facebook - QUFB
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2017/09/information-operations-update/
======
mzs
insightful thread

[https://twitter.com/NotMattShaw/status/905591756334526464](https://twitter.com/NotMattShaw/status/905591756334526464)

